# May Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 May 2007)

Welcome to the May stock competition everyone! This months competition is sponsored once again by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX! StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.  

As usual we had a handful of entrants who did not qualify for the competition this month (for various reasons) so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM. 

As this is all done late at night I almost inevitably make a few errors entering all the entries/entry prices into the database so could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bomba (1 May 2007)

Joe, im confused, which isnt anything unusal, but;

How come im not in the comp?  I selected GSE.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2007)

Bomba said:


> Joe, im confused, which isnt anything unusal, but;
> 
> How come im not in the comp?  I selected GSE.




Sorry, my mistake. Fixed now.


----------



## chops_a_must (1 May 2007)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit picking NWE.  

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.




Lol.


----------



## nomore4s (1 May 2007)

lol, all good Joe but you keep getting my name wrong. It's nomore4s not nomore4us.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 May 2007)

Mofra said:


> I'll take LAF thanks Joe.



Hey Joe 
I was too late with my choice this month - 
And you will see that it was Mofra not me that had LAF 

And someone should tell chops he should try a different brand of glue


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, all good Joe but you keep getting my name wrong. It's nomore4s not nomore4us.




Sorry, I usually only change the stock and the entry price since many of the same people enter the competition month after month. I must have gotten it wrong months ago and never fixed it. My apologies.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Hey Joe
> I was too late with my choice this month -
> And you will see that it was Mofra not me that had LAF




Fixed.


----------



## svensk (1 May 2007)

Too late to join? If not i'll pick was, and take todays loss.

I'll have to keep an eye out for next months comp


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Mofra not me that had LAF



Seems everyone wants a LAF 

As Cleopatra said to Mark Anthony:-
"Mark oh Mark my wise friend, I can't wait till they invent the biro - 
Please wipe these tears from mine eyes friend, next time you're passing through Cairo...

and Mark's Reply (a slight lisp):-
"Cleo oh Cleo I mith you too, I can't wait till they invent the phone
LAF and the world LAF's with you, but wipe and you wipe alone."


----------



## Royce (1 May 2007)

Hi joe, I'm pretty sure I chose LAT and not BLZ 

Cheers 

Royce


----------



## Ken (10 May 2007)

MLS --- COME ON!!!


----------



## Go Nuke (14 May 2007)

Gee..a crap load of Negative returns in the competition at the moment.

Guess it makes me feel better:>


----------



## Uranium (16 May 2007)

Amazing 32 people out of 91 are in front at the moment!

Dom


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2007)

A hearty congratulations to both Insider and nomore4s for taking out the top two spots in the May competition! Insider increased his lead with *CAV* to a whopping 120.18% while nomore4s also finished very strongly with *AUZ* to end the month with a very impressive 92.31% return. Rounding out the top three was professor_frink with *NWA* who achieved an even (but equally impressive) 80% return during May!

Could both Insider and nomore4s contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the June competition!

Here are the final results for May:


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2007)

WOWO - Insider, I hope you had money on those bets !

I plan to keep a rolling 6 months of results - as we add a month we drop one off.  

I include the XAO  (very rough I just took it from a graph ) - so you have to do better than 2.75% to prove you weren't just "lucky".
Guess what the mean of all best is ?   2.00%  lol  - 
still at least the mean ASF punter is paying for the busfare home from the races lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2007)

here's XAO for comparison :- 

Also I'm sure that everyone is aware of the 72 rule - 
If you improve 12% x 6 months, then you double your money (12 x 6 = 72)
So anyone averaging better that 12% per month has doubled their money in 6 months.
(1.12 ^ 6 = 1.97) 

Likewise 6% per bet x 12 bets ( compound) = double your money,  (6 x 12 = 72)
(1.06 ^ 12 = 2.01) 

3% per bet x 24 bets,   etc etc 

PS Insider has almost increased his original bet 8 fold ! ( 7.92)


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2007)

PS when I said back there that XAO has averaged 2.74% per month, and ASF punters have averaged only 2.00% per month, it was unfair because ...

if I deleted all the occasions people didnt bet , then the average ASF punter would have been 4.09% - which is miles better than  2.74% lol

well certainly 4% per month is miles better than the bank 
well done folks.

Moral of the story?
For the last 6 months, you had to be in it to win it.

Will that apply for the next 6 months?

I'll let you know in 6 months lol.
Better still,  6 months after the election


----------



## insider (3 June 2007)

Is that a lot?  I've been averaging 40% per month so far however I think that soon I may just push it over 50%... Being positive


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2007)

Insider and stockmaster are just amazing


----------



## drillinto (3 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> WOWO - Insider, I hope you had money on those bets !
> 
> I plan to keep a rolling 6 months of results - as we add a month we drop one off.
> 
> ...




This is a very handy table. Thank you 2020hindsight.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2007)

Knobby22 said:


> Insider and stockmaster are just amazing



Knobby , Must say, you have to admire Insider - with a different stock every month ! - proves he's always thinking , always thinkin 

lucky buga lol

PS I suspect that, whatever the guru guesses, (or gurus as applic) becomes ASF prophesy - 
(that's A Self Fullfilling prophesy btw  - why? because we all buy and hold for that month lol
then he changes next month, and we follow him, and last month's flavour of the month collapses )


----------



## Go Nuke (6 June 2007)

Thats chart is awsome 2020 hindsight!

Thanks for that.
Maybe I should start backing Insiderer....lol.


----------



## Love Zn (6 June 2007)

Will be interesting to watch Insiders "disallowed" June pick after looking at this table


----------



## insider (6 June 2007)

Jeez people take it easy...  As for NWT I wouldn't touch them with a long stick... I only picked that because they had fallen through a price trigger I set about 6 months ago... NWT is the former MUL which is day traders heaven and should be approached with caution... As Hindsight put it we normally choose the companies we wouldn't invest in... NWT is a company I wouldn't touch in real life... The rest I have though but remember do your own research...


----------

